# Day Pack...



## chrisf (3 Jun 2004)

Greetings all.

I've got cash to waste, and I'm looking into getting suitable as a pack for day-long ex's, but back to the cash to waste part, looking to getting somthing in CadPat... definitly over-kill I know, but I fully admit it's a gucci item. Just need somthing I can drop a few rations/snacks into, carry a jack, and whatever loose bits and pieces I need for field purpose, 

3 options are the 

Seals Action Gear Modular Assault Pack
-Cheapest Option
-Seems like a good option, but I've heard bad things about the quality of seals action gear.

Wheelers Ops Pack
-Second Cheapest option
-Might be a bit over kill for my purposes, anyone know how much larger this is then the patrol pack? No point in getting some huge ruck sack.
- Any idea if this can we worn comfortably with webbing as well?

Wheelers Patrol Pack
- Most expensive option.
- Seems like the best option for what I'm interested in.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2004)

I have the Wheelers Patrol Pack. Yeah, it *was* expensive, but I'm very happy with it. It's well made and truly modular. Every pouch can go everywhere. For the price I paid, it'd better last a long time, and so far there are no signs of wear on it.

The only real complaint I have is that the valise doesn't attach very well and isn't that big. (Probably doesn't need to be that big though for a day pack...) I didn't get the twin C7 pouches, but I did get 2 C9 and 2 "large" pouches. Both are useful, esp. the large pouches, since they zipper shut.

I regret not getting the "deluxe" top with storage in it, as they no longer sell it. 

If you have any specific questions, I'd be glad to answer them for you.


Cheers
Mike

P.S. If you order from Wheelers and use this link Army.ca will get a small kickback. Every bit helps.


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2004)

Patrol pack? Add on pouches? I think we're talking about different bags...

http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5000a

This is the one I'm talking about... though it seems ridiculously overpriced for what you get (A cadpat school bag as far as I can see).

I'll be sure and use your link, too bad I didn't think about it last order I made.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2004)

Ahhh, that pack... Yeah, the one I ordered was different, so cancel my last.


----------



## Marauder (3 Jun 2004)

Have you looked at the R.A.I.D. from Lightfighter.com? My understanding is that it is basically an Eagle pack with some extra/additional stuff added on from the specifications from the LF guys. I've heard pretty good things about it, but it is pricey. You can go to their forums by clicking on the grenade on the front page and search for feedback.


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2004)

Not available in CadPat... so no good, it's mostly a LCF (Look cool factor) purchase, but does look like it might be a nice backpack.


----------



## condor888000 (3 Jun 2004)

I may be a cadet, but here's something that you may want to consider...

http://www.dropzonetactical.com/lightpatrolpack.html


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2004)

Already looked at it, definite over-kill, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## D-n-A (3 Jun 2004)

The Seals Action Gear CADPAT isnt the smae coloring as the real CADPAT incase you didn't know.


For a day pack, I just use a $50 OD IPE/NBC bag I picked up at a local surplus store.


----------



## chriscalow (4 Jun 2004)

If your totally not willing to go without cadpat, then you probably wont care, but if anyone is interested, there is a beautiful bag out there from "Blackhawk", It's called raptor or something like that, its crazy expensive, but it is definetly gucci.  Built in hydration system, you can jump it, and about 100 other things that are good.  My buddy in the QOR got one.  He's nuts for paying what he did, but it's a really, really, nice bag.


----------



## chrisf (4 Jun 2004)

The cadpat is pretty much requisite...

With regards to bags intended for parachuting, there's needless expenses (CadPat) and ridiculous expenses (Jumpgear), I'll likely never see, let alone use a parachute


----------



## Fusaki (6 Jun 2004)

The Blackhawk Industries 3 Day Assult Pack is a pretty common model for guys willing to spend a bit of cash. I think I'm going to get one myself. I've heard that this pack is also produced in CADPAT  by a company called Crown Royal Surplus.

Here's a link to the pack I'm looking at. I'll probably get it in Black, so I don't look like a numpty when I wear it around with civvy clothes.

http://www.blackhawkindustries.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=2030&d=


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Jun 2004)

Careful Ghostwalk. I bought this pack
http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5000a
which looks a lot like the one you're interested in and its garbage. having used it i wouldn't pay $50 for it. It feels like a cheaply made school bag. The straps are awkward on your shoulders and it's not very comfortable when you have any type of real weight in it.


----------



## chrisp1j (6 Jun 2004)

You shouldn't be able to fill one of those packs on a one-day ex. Just get a nuke bag (IPE/NBC/NBCW whatever you want to call it). I've survived entire weekends with it and a vest. Best part, its cheaper than the other bags you've been looking at(90$ in CADPAT), made as well (not comparing the RAID though!), available in CADPAT, comes with a 5- year warranty, and is the perfect size for most applications. 

This is what you want:

http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=3013 

Enjoy,

Chris


----------



## Farmboy (6 Jun 2004)

Blackhawk products are far beyond what Wheelers produces.

I don't have enough Seals gear yet to really test quality but what I do have is better made than the Wheelers stuff I have and have seen.


----------



## Bomber (9 Jun 2004)

I got the Wheeler Nuke Bag in CADPAT from my wife for my birthday.  It was a little different from the one in the catalogue, so I sent it back and they fixed it and refunded the shipping, it was out of my hands for less than a week.  Wheelers has a quality gaurantee and high quality products, it was so sad when the Canex stopped selling their stuff and went to this new "Mil-Spex" stuff.  I had a OD Nuke Bag from Wheelers since the fall of 97, and the straps are now starting to come apart, but it is in Pet right now on the back of a buddy doing his Mod 6.  The only thing I every got from Seals was their CADPAT fleece toque, which my mother in law had to repair twice in two weeks as there is only a sinle ro of stitching holding the thing together.  Those dudes at Crown Surplus won;t answer emails, so I have no idea on the quality of their "CADPAT collection".  Also, I think that Wheelers has just released their own LBV.  Anyway, all of my Wheelers stuff has done what I expected and more.


----------



## tacsit (12 Jun 2004)

Well, I've perused this forum now and again and to be honest have been disturbed with the lack of knowledge of just what is good aftermarket kit. I don't mean to say that as a form of braggadacio but rather as a statement of fact. I have experience with kit from many of the aftermarket kit manufacturers and have many friends (mostly in the US military) who are fellow kit sluts and who abuse their gear many times over on combat deployments.

A little background one me. I've been studying small unit warfare and military history since the age of 10. I'm 20 right now and have just served a couple of years in the Royal Regiment of Canada before releasing to focus exclusively on schoolwork as well as private security work in Toronto.

Now, onto the topic at hand. Proper terminology is important so that there can be proper understanding. There are three general categories of packs. Rucksacks, assault packs (also known as apacks), and patrol packs. Everybody here obviously knows what a ruck is. An apack is a small pack like the nukebags or the Eagle AIII assault pack, the Lightfighter RAID pack, etc. An apack is the smallest of the three categories and is designed to carry supplies for the assault or for short duration patrols and the like (though the skilled packer and soldier can live out of a well packed apack for quite a while). A patrol pack bridges the gap between apacks and rucks. The Becker patrol pack from Eagle Industries is an example of such a pack. These are designed for week long missions or about that duration and are obviously larger than apacks so they can fulfill that purpose. However, patrol packs are not as heavy or bulky as rucks.

With that in mind you have to look at what role you want before choosing what kind of pack you are going to get. One misconception I see on this board is knowldege of which kit manufacturers actually make good gear. In this thread people suggest packs from Blackhawk or SEALS Action Gear. I'll tell you right now that I will never trust my life to any Blackhawk kit except for that from the new STRIKE line. The QC on most Blackhawk products is quite shoddy; a view borne out over the years from hearing story after story after story of Blackhawk products failing under pressure. The STRIKE linup from Blackhawk however seems to be free of those QC problems. SEALS Action Gear is garbage plain and simple; the example of their fleece by a fellow board member here bears that out. If you want a good assault pack I would suggest the Lightfigther RAID Pack. I own one and though it is expensive ($185USD) it is quite literally bombproof. I could fit something my own body weight in it and not worry about damaging the pack. It comes laden with features (hydration bladder slot, PALS webbing all over for complete modularity, antenna slots, slot side pockets, QR on the shoulder straps, etc. etc.) and is very comfy. The Drop Zone Tactical Light Patrol Pack is another example of a fine apack that can almost double as a patrol pack (hence the Light in the product name). It is a simple no frills pack that is comfy to wear, has some degree of modularity, and for those of you who require everything in CADPAT it comes in that camo. It is not overly large and the quality of Drop Zone Tactical kit and clothing is almost second to none. I recommend the Light Patrol Pack without hesitation and it is also easier on the wallet. It depends on your role and what you need to carry. For what you suggested I would recommend you go with the DZ Light Patrol Pack. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Jun 2004)

Have you ordered from Lightfighter.com much?  I have three times, and everytime it takes a minimum of 2 months to get the stuff to me.  Kinda disappointed with the constant backorders.  However, you cannot beat there selection and ease of purchasing.


----------



## tacsit (13 Jun 2004)

Infanteer, the only place I do order my gear from is Lightfighter Tactical. They're customer service is top notch and if something does get screwed up with your order they'll work to make it work. The owner, Brad Nelson, is a stand up guy. A problem many have is that most of their stuff is on backorder. What many do not understand is that the US military is at a state of war. In times of war resources and supplies can get taxed fairly heavily. The textiles business is feeling this strain particularly as they're having to create copious amounts of nylon for webbing and rucks and the like as well as producing uniforms for servicemen and women. The way I see it is this: If I want gear that will hold up to the rigors of combat I am more than willing to wait several months for it (I waited 4 months for my RAID pack). If durability of your gear is not a concern (and if that's the case good luck ever calling yourself a professional) then you can order direct from a company like Blackhawk Industries (outside of their STRIKE line I mean). If you're not needing gear for a close by upcoming deployment then I'd suggest being patient and making do with the kit at hand, as you will not be disappointed when your quality kit arrives. If on the other hand you need gear ASAP cast your net wide and call up the many gear retailers located on the web and see how many have in stock the piece of gear you want (hopefully from one of the more reputable companies). I give Lightfighter my business because they genuinely care about the men and women who serve and as you said, their selection is huge. Keep in mind, if you don't see something on their website you can just give them a call and see if they can get it for you. Thy're good like that.


----------



## davessurplus (24 Jun 2004)

We just Recieved Tactical Tailors 3 day pack in cadpat. It looks amazing!
They are $199.99 cdn. 
Military and Law enforcement are entitaled to a 15% discount

Dave's Surplus Ltd.

www.davesarmysurplus.com
Martin@davesarmysurplus.com

604 524-5867

Thanks
Martin K.


----------



## yot (25 Jun 2004)

lol dave, sometime I want to go to ur store.. I usually go to douglas.. but its too far to walk from douglas to ur store.. then I giveup


----------



## Armymedic (29 Jun 2004)

2 Fd Amb bought us medics the Blackhawk Special Operations Medical backpacks. I tried my old camelback in it, and it didn't go well, burst on the first carry. Good side is the water didn't soak thru. But the Bag is some comfortable to wear with the TV.


----------



## mudgunner49 (19 Aug 2004)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> Blackhawk products are far beyond what Wheelers produces.
> 
> I don't have enough Seals gear yet to really test quality but what I do have is better made than the Wheelers stuff I have and have seen.




And Eagle, Paraclete and Tactical Tailor are light-years ahead of Blackhawk.  Best buy IMO, having used gear from all of these companies, would be the Three-Day pack from Tactical Tailor.  $110 USD - Buy right, buy once...

SEALS Action Gear is crap!!!


YMMV (but I doubt it)

Blake


----------



## mudgunner49 (19 Aug 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Have you ordered from Lightfighter.com much?   I have three times, and everytime it takes a minimum of 2 months to get the stuff to me.   Kinda disappointed with the constant backorders.   However, you cannot beat there selection and ease of purchasing.



I have ordered from them several dozen times, often enough, in fact, that the girls on the order desk know my voice and are onto my profile page about by the time that I finish saying "hi" :.  Sometimes stuff is in stock, sometimes not, however there is a war on and they are literally across the road from about 60,000 troops, many of them prepping to deploy at any given time.  
When the gear that i want is in stock I have it in 2-3 days (keep in mind that I bring it across the border myself and that saves time and hassle), and have always been more than pleased with the service.


YMMV

Blake


----------

